# Stephania or Lafrentz?



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Who would you mavericks fan pick as a fresh starter off the mavericks bench if you were the coach? It either goes Stephania or Lafrentz for me.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Yeah Raef hasnt ever came clsoe to living up to his potential, and not beign the tough inside presence you guys need, but to even compare him with Stepania is down right insulting to him. He is a pretty good player.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

BTW people. Stephania has not signed with the mavericks this is just a general wonderment. This is IF he has signed with the mavericks.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Raef may have dropped off big last season, but no GM in the league would take Sephania over him (unless you factor in contract).


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

I highly doubt that Stephania would start if he is signed with Dallas. He might play more minutes than Raef, but Raef will start. If Stephania does good, he'll probably start at All Star break. Don Nelson needs to get him used to the offense and the defense of the mavs, it takes time, on the bench.

What I always hoped was that we get a good center, then we could move Raef to PF. But now, even if we do get a good center, better than Raef, he would have to be on the bench since Jamison's starting at SF. We can only hope Raef can bulked up, or Stephania (if we sign him), can help us a little bit.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I dont know much about Stephania. Can someone give me the low down on him?


----------



## TrailofDead (Jul 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I dont know much about Stephania. Can someone give me the low down on him?


Yeah, he's horrible. He makes Raef look like Wilt Chamberlain.

Forget about him and hope to trade Mills and Bell or some scrub for Eric Dampier or someone who's actually decent.


----------



## dsakilla (Jun 15, 2003)

It's Stepania people. Stepania. And he is a better rebounder than LaFrentz and Bradley, but he's not a better overall player. I think that Bradley would be a better starter because if he gets in foul trouble, which he always does, then you can come off the bench with LaFrentz and not lose anything, instead of having LaFrentz get in foul trouble and having Bradley play starters minutes coming off the bench.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

he was bad with the sonics(result to playing time). He was the backup to the heat and he averaged 7 rebounds off the bench. He's 7'1 255. Great backup, average starter.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> I dont know much about Stephania. Can someone give me the low down on him?


I can give you his stats.

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/players/3270


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jacres318</b>!
> he was bad with the sonics(result to playing time). He was the backup to the heat and he averaged 7 rebounds off the bench. He's 7'1 255. Great backup, average starter.


hes only 255? he needs another 30 pounds...


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

yeah, he can add some pounds. anyways what about

mills, williams, 1st round pick for dampier?


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Lafrentz: 9/5 in 23 minutes.

Vlad: 6/7 in 20 minutes. (#2 in NBA Rebounds/48)

Vlad would be nice from the bench as the bruiser, but wouldn't be able to keep up with the Maverick offense as a starter. Raef isn't slow, and can shoot the ball (despite his 68% FT), and blocks shots.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Don Nelson usually starts Raef. But sometimes he starts Bradley depending on the starting line-up of the other team. So I don't think the Mavs will have one big man to start 82 games. Unless we get someone like Deke, or another big man who deserves to start the whole season.


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Stepi is the man! He would be a nice addition for the Mavs of the bench!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

I'd take Raef over stepania, but come on people show Sean Bradley some friggin respect, he is much better than either of those two, and orders of magnitude better than a one dimensional headcase like Danny Fortson.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i'd take any of the 3 over Raef LaFRANCE! He is flat out the wimpiest player in the league. If not they wouldn't have thought twice about the One dimensional headcase as he has been called, Danny Fortson. Forston will be much better than you guys/gals think.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Uh Tom Raef is from IOWA


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

it means he is soft


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Lets try not to make this into a racial stereotype thread.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

the guys is soft...its that simple


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

you know youre not gonna win a chip when this is the big choice for starters...


----------

